# [matériel] Carte PCI Wifi (résolu)

## yoyo

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un modem routeur linksys Wifi et je voudrais m'acheter une carte pci wifi pour l'installer dans ma tour.

Je poste donc ici pour avoir quelques retours d'expériences sur ce type de matériel, sachant que je suis totalement novice dans ce domaine ...

Je suis déjà aller voir la liste des matériels supportés par Linux sur le wiki de madwifi : http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility.

Merci

----------

## Adrien

Salut!   :Smile: 

Ici, une D-link DWL-G520 que j'utilise en mode master (à base de atheros bien sûr). Ca marche très bien, et elle ne m'a jamais fait faux bon jusqu'à présent. Je l'ai testé en Open et en WEP mais pas encore essayé le WPA par contre.

Le bémol c'est qu'alors que la carte est censé monter jusqu'à 54Mb, le driver semble pas pouvoir dépasser les 11Mb.

T'as des questions plus précises?

----------

## titix

A ne pas confondre avec la DWL-G520+ qui ne fonctionne qu'avec les drivers acx100.

----------

## cylgalad

Achète un câble.

C'était un communiqué du comité contre la connerie qu'est le wifi...

----------

## marvin rouge

cylgalad is still alive   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> T'as des questions plus précises?

 Ben en fait le wifi est quelque chose que je ne connais que très peu. Je vois les principes de fonctionnement etc. mais je ne connais pas quels matériels sont supportés pleinement sous Linux. Je recherche quelque chose de basique (pas envie de mettre 80 euros dans une carte wifi pci) mais je ne sais pas trop vers quel constructeur me tourner.

De même, le wep/wpa etc. sont des protocoles de cryptage non !? Quelles sont les différences entre ces "protocoles", comment sont-ils supportés ??

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de regarder mais il y a aussi la conf kernel/réseau/démon mais là on sort du sujet et je vais déjà lire les différentes docs existantes.

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Achète un câble.
> 
> C'était un communiqué du comité contre la connerie qu'est le wifi...

 J'ai un câble !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais je dois déménager prochainement et je ne pense pas que les prises téléphoniques soient à proximités de ma machine. Et comme je n'ai pas envie de tirer un câble à travers différentes pièces et/ou faire des trous dans les murs, je me suis orienté vers un système sans fil. J'avais aussi envisagé la solution CPL mais j'ai eu l'occasion de trouver un modem wifi en solde. Et puis je vais voir dans mon futur bâtiment si certains voisins seraient intéressés pour partager la connexion ...   :Wink: 

J'aimerai pourtant bien que tu développes un peu "la connerie qu'est le wifi" ??

----------

## nykos

WPA power  :Smile: 

c'est mieux que le WEP car les clés de cryptage changent toutes les 2 minutes environ (je crois que ça se configure)

----------

## Adrien

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   T'as des questions plus précises? mais je ne connais pas quels matériels sont supportés pleinement sous Linux.

 

Question de chipset qu'il y a sur la carte. Je te donne ceux que je connais et qui sont supportés par des drivers natifs linux. Dans l'ordre (du meilleur au pire. Bien sûr certains trouveront sûrement à troller là-dessus  :Razz:  ) il me semble que c'est ça:

1- Atheros / prism54

2- Intel & Ralink 

4- acx100/111

5- broadcom 43xx

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je recherche quelque chose de basique (pas envie de mettre 80 euros dans une carte wifi pci) mais je ne sais pas trop vers quel constructeur me tourner.

 

Pour le constructeur je me suis pas trop posé la question de mon côté, j'ai surtout vérifié que le chipset était bien supporté. Je crois que Netgear c'est bien mais j'y connais pas grand chose là...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> De même, le wep/wpa etc. sont des protocoles de cryptage non !? Quelles sont les différences entre ces "protocoles", comment sont-ils supportés ??

 

Oui ce sont des protocoles de cryptage et des deux, c'est le WPA qui est le plus sûr. Le protocole WEP est célèbre pour avoir une belle faille de sécurité. Ceci dit si tu utilises une clé WEP suffisemment longue, c'est très chiant à pèter.

Les différences entre les 2 je pourrais pas trop te les expliquer moi-même mais y'a plein de pages là-dessus dans google.

Pour le support, il faut installer le paquet wireless-tools (suffisant pour le WEP) et wpa_supplicant si tu utilises l'encryption WPA. Pour le WEP tu peux utiliser simplement les fichiers /etc/conf.d/net et /etc/conf.d/wireless; baselayout gère tout ça très bien.

Tous les chipsets que je t'ai listé ci-dessus ont un driver linux associé qui est dans portage (à l'exception de Broadcom) donc tu fais tes emerge, et puis après, t'as simplement des modules à charger au démarrage...

Voili, voilà, j'éspère que c'est assez clair...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## widan

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Le bémol c'est qu'alors que la carte est censé monter jusqu'à 54Mb, le driver semble pas pouvoir dépasser les 11Mb.

 

Il faut faire ça pour activer le 802.11g en mode master si je me souviens bien:

```
iwpriv ath0 mode 3
```

Tu peux vérifier avec "iwlist ath0 rate" ce qui est accepté.

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 1- Atheros / prism54

 

Attention avec prism54, les cartes SoftMAC (tout ce qu'on trouve sur le marché actuellement, car les cartes FullMAC ne sont plus fabriquées) ne sont pas (encore) bien supportées (ça va venir - voir ici - mais c'est pas encore au même niveau que le driver FullMAC a priori).

----------

## Adrien

 *widan wrote:*   

> Il faut faire ça pour activer le 802.11g en mode master si je me souviens bien:
> 
> ```
> iwpriv ath0 mode 3
> ```
> ...

 

Merci widan!!   :Very Happy: 

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   1- Atheros / prism54 
> 
> Attention avec prism54, les cartes SoftMAC (tout ce qu'on trouve sur le marché actuellement, car les cartes FullMAC ne sont plus fabriquées) ne sont pas (encore) bien supportées (ça va venir - voir ici - mais c'est pas encore au même niveau que le driver FullMAC a priori).

 

Oui, désolé yoyo, my mistake...

@ widan: Il me semble avoir lu ça aussi.   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Je suis en train de me laisser tener par une carte Hercules : Hercules Carte PCI Wi-Fi 54 Mbps qui a l'avantage d'avoir une antenne déportée (l'arrière de ma tour étant déjà bien encombré).

Seulement, pas moyen de savoir quel chipset est monté dessus.   :Confused: 

Certains d'entre vous l'ont ou l'ont déjà testée ??

----------

## Adrien

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je suis en train de me laisser tener par une carte Hercules : Hercules Carte PCI Wi-Fi 54 Mbps qui a l'avantage d'avoir une antenne déportée (l'arrière de ma tour étant déjà bien encombré).
> 
> Seulement, pas moyen de savoir quel chipset est monté dessus.   

 

Apparemment, c'est du ralink, c'est très bien tant que tu ne veux pas faire du master mode quoique, peut-être est-il maintenant supporté. J'en ai une à la maison et elle fonctionne tout à fait correctement, par contre j'ai pas testé le WPA dessus...peut-être voir si y'a d'autres retours.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Apparemment, c'est du ralink, c'est très bien tant que tu ne veux pas faire du master mode quoique, peut-être est-il maintenant supporté. J'en ai une à la maison et elle fonctionne tout à fait correctement, par contre j'ai pas testé le WPA dessus...peut-être voir si y'a d'autres retours.  

 C'est quoi le "master mode" ??

Et quels sont les modules pour les ralinks ?

----------

## Adrien

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> C'est quoi le "master mode" ?? 

 

Le mode qui te permet d'utiliser ta carte comme un point d'accès WiFi

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et quels sont les modules pour les ralinks ?

 

```
# emerge -av rt2500
```

Par contre les 2 versions qu'il y a dans portage sont en ~x86

Et pendant qu'on y est, dans ton .config, tu dois avoir ça:

```
CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y
```

Last edited by Adrien on Tue Jan 17, 2006 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tanki

l'avantage des ralink c'est que les pilotes sont GPL vu que ralink a laché les sources et les specs des pilotes et du matos

donc les liens interessants  :Smile: 

http://linuxfr.org/2004/12/30/17986.html

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

a savoir que la prochaine version des pilotes (qui sont en complete réécriture, va supporter euh... tout ce qu'il y a a supporter il me semble  :Smile: 

voila

mais bon c vrai que le wifi sapu un peu 

(un troll se cache dans ce post, saurez vous le retrouver  :Smile: )

----------

## yoyo

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   C'est quoi le "master mode" ??  
> 
> Le mode qui te permet d'utiliser ta carte comme un point d'accès WiFi

 Comme un émetteur ??

Et merci pour le nom des modules.

EDIT : "CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y" => kernel en cours de recompilation ...

Edit bis : merci Tanki pour les liens et les précisions (cette carte n'a que des avantages on dirait   :Wink:  )

----------

## Adrien

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*    *yoyo wrote:*   C'est quoi le "master mode" ??  
> 
> Le mode qui te permet d'utiliser ta carte comme un point d'accès WiFi Comme un émetteur ??
> 
> Et merci pour le nom des modules.

 

Pas de quoi!   :Smile: 

Exactement, ça te permet d'utiliser ta carte comme une véritable borne wifi, sur laquelle peuvent venir se connecter plusiqeurs machines. Je sais pas si tu vois à quel point ça r0x0r??   :Idea: 

Et puis apparemment, d'après Tanki, y'a de bonnes nouvelles en vue!!   :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Exactement, ça te permet d'utiliser ta carte comme une véritable borne wifi, sur laquelle peuvent venir se connecter plusiqeurs machines. Je sais pas si tu vois à quel point ça r0x0r??   

 En effet. Mais bon, j'ai déjà mon routeur wifi qui fait ça ... Mais attends, en fait ça pourraît servir de relai pour étendre la portée de la connexion !! Excellent !!  :Cool: 

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Et puis apparemment, d'après Tanki, y'a de bonnes nouvelles en vue!!  

 Excellentes nouvelles en effet ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien

[quote="yoyo"] *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Exactement, ça te permet d'utiliser ta carte comme une véritable borne wifi, sur laquelle peuvent venir se connecter plusiqeurs machines. Je sais pas si tu vois à quel point ça r0x0r??    En effet. Mais bon, j'ai déjà mon routeur wifi qui fait ça ... Mais attends, en fait ça pourraît servir de relai pour étendre la portée de la connexion !! Excellent !!  

 

C'est possible, mais je sais pas, jamais essayé, tiens faudrait que je tente pour m'occupper!!   :Razz: 

----------

## DuF

Perso j'ai une MSI PC54G2 PCI à base de chipset ralink et ça fonctionne très bien, tu peux même avoir le WPA actuellement mais c'est pas évident de le faire fonctionner, la prochaine version des drivers libres le permettra de manière beaucoup plus simple.

En attendant pour une carte à 20¤ j'en suis très content :

```
ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:"pouyou"  Nickname:"pouyou"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.427 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:blab-labl-abla-blab-labl-abla-bl   Security mode:----

          Link Quality=80/100  Signal level=-70 dBm  Noise level:-212 dBm

```

----------

## titoucha

J'ai aussi une carte qui utilise le drive rt2500, c'est une Netgear Wg311 v3, tout fonctionne correctement sauf que je n'ai jamais réussi à passer au Wap   :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

Merci à tous pour votre participation à ce thread !

L'étau se resserre. Je pense que je vais m'orienter vers une carte à base de ralink : tout d'abord par principe et ensuite parce que les tarifs des cartes MSI et Hercules restent corrects.

Je penche davantage pour la Hercules car la MSI semble avoir un câble de raccordement assez court. Mais bon, là ça devient du détail.

Si vous avez d'autres commentaires n'hésitez pas, je passerai ce thread (résolu) lorsque j'aurai acheté ma carte Wifi.

Enjoy !

----------

## Tanki

personnelement j'ai une carte MSI avec antenne déportée, et il m'a semblé percevoir un légère inquiètude quand à la longueur du cable d'antenne dans tes propos

n'écoutant que mon courage, je me suis risqué à aller voir derrière mon routeur pour constater la longueur du cable

bref, tout ce blabla pour dire que le cable de l'antenne déportée fait un cinquantaine de centimètres, ce qui est suffisant pour la sortir de derrière la tour et eviter d'alimenter les murs en wifi  :Razz: 

j'ai pas la ref exacte pour cause de recupération de la carte dans un bundle carte mère, mais l'antenne est assez efficace pour que je puisse surfer dans ma cuisine et dans ma chambre qui sont toutes les deux opposées   :Smile: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

j'ai une MSI PC54G2 à la maison, et un mètre...  :Smile: 

le cable fait un peu plus de 60cm, ce qui ai grandement suffisant.

----------

## yoyo

Quelle levée de boucliers !

Vous avez une dent contre Hercules (dont le câble fait 1m a priori) ou c'est juste pour préciser ??

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Quelle levée de boucliers !
> 
> Vous avez une dent contre Hercules (dont le câble fait 1m a priori) ou c'est juste pour préciser ??

 

c'est juste pour preciser... comme ca, tu peux mieux voir si ca te va ou pas.

edit : et si je me souvient bien, cable trop long == perte de signal.

----------

## Adrien

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> edit : et si je me souvient bien, cable trop long == perte de signal.

 

Il me semble aussi que oui. Après ça doit aussi dépendre des matériaux qui le constituent.

Edit: Enfin bon, c'est pas non plus la peine de se prendre la tête...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Captain Flam

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Salut!  
> 
> Ici, une D-link DWL-G520 que j'utilise en mode master (à base de atheros bien sûr). Ca marche très bien, et elle ne m'a jamais fait faux bon jusqu'à présent. Je l'ai testé en Open et en WEP mais pas encore essayé le WPA par contre.
> 
> Le bémol c'est qu'alors que la carte est censé monter jusqu'à 54Mb, le driver semble pas pouvoir dépasser les 11Mb.
> ...

 

Salut Adrien,

Je suis sous gentoo depuis 6 mois, et le seul problème que j'ai c'est de configurer ma g520...

J'utilise les drivers madwifi, wpa_supplicant-0.4.5 emergé avec le flag "madwifi", tout se charge bien, modules, iwconfig me donne ath0 en wireless, mais quand je lance /etc/init.d/net.ath0, l'interface se lance, mais je n'ai pas de connexion.

J'utilise pour l'instant une clé WEP et un essid et je suis en dhcpd

Pourrais-je connaitre ton fichier /etc/conf.d/net et wpa_supplicant.conf.

NB: tout marche nickel en ethernet mais pas en wifi !!!!!

Merci

----------

## Enlight

Tout ce que je peux te dire c'est fait ultra gaffe aux noms de cartes, un v2 (tout discret sur la boite) greffé à la fin ou un + et c'est le drame, t'as absolument pas ce que tu veux.

Et sinon, je proute sur mon chipset marvell qui est une calamité, et les chips TI ne permettent pas le mode monitor il me semble.

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Tout ce que je peux te dire c'est fait ultra gaffe aux noms de cartes, un v2 (tout discret sur la boite) greffé à la fin ou un + et c'est le drame, t'as absolument pas ce que tu veux.

 

Oui, ça me semble indispensable de le préciser! +1 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> et les chips TI ne permettent pas le mode monitor il me semble.

 

Si, pour ça c'est bon depuis un certain temps maintenant, le mode monitor est gèré.

----------

## yoyo

Bon, comme promis je donne des nouvelles : j'ai acheté une Hercules Carte PCI Wi-Fi 54 Mbps.

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Perso j'ai une MSI PC54G2 PCI à base de chipset ralink et ça fonctionne très bien, tu peux même avoir le WPA actuellement mais c'est pas évident de le faire fonctionner, la prochaine version des drivers libres le permettra de manière beaucoup plus simple.
> 
> En attendant pour une carte à 20¤ j'en suis très content :
> 
> ```
> ...

 Bon, j'arrive à faire fonctionner ma carte avec WPA mais impossible de la lancer au boot avec les init-scripts; je suis obliger de lancer ifconfig ra0 en root. J'ai utilisé le fichier .dat pour la config mais je ne suis pas certain que cela soit la meilleure option.

Peux-tu me filer un coup de main (via MP ou jabber si tu préfères) ??

----------

## Enlight

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Tout ce que je peux te dire c'est fait ultra gaffe aux noms de cartes, un v2 (tout discret sur la boite) greffé à la fin ou un + et c'est le drame, t'as absolument pas ce que tu veux. 
> 
> Oui, ça me semble indispensable de le préciser! +1 
> 
>  *Enlight wrote:*   et les chips TI ne permettent pas le mode monitor il me semble. 
> ...

 

Oh??? à moi les airdump et aircrack???   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Oh??? à moi les airdump et aircrack???  

 

Vilain!!   :Razz: 

Ceci dit, ça fait quand même un bail que c'est supporté...

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Oh??? à moi les airdump et aircrack???   
> 
> Vilain!!  
> 
> Ceci dit, ça fait quand même un bail que c'est supporté...

 

Oui mais aircrack n'est plus maintenu. Ca pourait disparaitre de portage ?

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Il faut verifier ta version de sys-apps/baselayout, en ce qui me concerne j'utilise la sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre15-r1 unmaskée...

Les versions 1.11 ne supportant pas bien les interfaces wi-fi.

Ayant récemment installé une 2005.1 sur un vieux portable equipé d'une NETGEAR MA521(PCMCIA)  à base de RTL8180, j'ai pu constater que seule l'utilisation de l'ebuild > 1.11 resolvait le problème de démarrage de l'interface wlan au boot. 

Je dois dire aussi que le module RTL8180 est fourni dans portage, et qu'en ce qui me concerne il fonctionne largement mieux que celui que j'utilisais sous Xp du coup j'ai degagé XP du portable...

J'utilise aussi une carte D-Link PCI DWL520 + ( si je me souviens bien ) utilisant un chipset  de type ACX. Tout çà fonctionne à merveille sous gentoo.

Je n'ai pas encore tenter l'utilisation de WPA.

Bref, le wi-fi c'est bien, et je l'utilise parce je ne peux/veux pas tirer du câble dans l'appartement. Donc c'est bien pratique.

Une remarque tout de même: la difficulté de trouver du matériel compatible rend tout çà trés compliqué. Souvent les vendeurs dans les magasins (genre surc*** ou fn**, ... ) par exemple ignore tout des chipsets utilisés ( à vrai dire ils s'en contrefoutent) . Les tableaux de référence sur le matériel compatible font souvent  reférence à des cartes introuvables chez les revendeurs: la solution reste internet... Mais des fois faut être patient.

BLM

----------

## yoyo

Bon, j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner mon wifi+wpa après avoir pas mal bataillé. Je n'ai pas encore testé "à fond" si tout fonctionnait correctement et surtout durablement.

Pour info, j'ai suivi : [HOWTO] RaLink rt2500 with WPA-PSK + AES "The Gentoo Way" dans lequel "UberLord" fourni un patch pour le dernier baselayout (~x86, soit le baselayout-1.12.0_pre15) qui devrait être intégré dans le prochain baselayout.

Enjoy !

@Bob_Le_Mou : j'utilisais déjà cette version de baselayout (j'aurais du préciser). Et concernant "la difficulté de trouver du matériel compatible", rien ne vaut le retour d'expérience des utilisateurs "finaux" (d'où le thread   :Wink:   ).

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Oui et d'où l'importance du forum gentoo ( j'ai pu trouver pratiquement toute les réponses à mes questions en cherchant un peu), des "How-TO" et des wikis. 

D'autre part, j'ai toujours rencontré des problèmes d'association en mode Managed à mon routeur-modem WIFI. Dès que j'en ai modifié la configuration pour que celui-ci diffuse son ESSID, la fiabilité de l'installation est quasi totale . J'utilise un cryptage WEP-128bits et ne passe pas en WPA du fait de l'hétérogénéité des drivers Open Source ( je suis intraitable la dessus, donc : exit ndiswrapper) Linux pour ACX100 et RTL8180 notamment l'un ou l'autre ne supporte pas encore... 

Ce que je voulais dire par là, c'est que quand j'ai décidé d'acheter une carte Wi-fi (ou tout autre matériel d'ailleurs) pour une utilsation sous Linux, j'ai le plus grand mal à en trouver dans les magasins de grande diffusion et autres assembleurs.

En gros ma démarche est la suivante: 

1. Je fais mon enquete sur internet pour savoir quel est le matériel le mieux supporté sous linux.

2. Je produis une liste de constructeurs et de cartes utilisant ces chipsets.

3. Je me pointe dans les magasins et regarde les cartes vendues.

4. Je ne trouve pas ce qui m'interresse alors je m'adresse aux vendeurs, eventuellement présent. A ce moment pécis, on me regarde (souvent) avec incompréhension.  (C'est quoi un chipset ?)

5. Je passe 1h30 à regarder sur chaque boite de matériel dernier-cri pour voir si j'ai pas louper quelque chose.

5bis. (si possible) je fouille dans les cartons de vieux coucous invendus...

5ter. Je suis TRES enervé et j'ai du fric à foutre en l'air alors je joue à plouf plouf avec les cartes et j'en prend une au pif, onéreuse de préférence.

6. ( Si j'ai gardé mon calme) Je rentre chez moi, je branche le cable ethernet et essaye de trouver mon bonheur sur internet.

7. J'attends.

Mais peut-ête que cette démarche est mauvaise et que je devrais me contenter des points 6 et 7 en remplaçant "rentre" par "reste".

Bref, ma question d'utilisateur final, en définitive est : "Combien de temps les constructeurs de hardware vont-ils continuer à ignorer une partie de leur clientèle potentielle ?" ( Mais cà, c'est une autre histoire et peut-ête un autre thread   :Wink:  )

Signé "Un gros nOOb" : BLM

----------

## Adrien

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> Bref, ma question d'utilisateur final, en définitive est : "Combien de temps les constructeurs de hardware vont-ils continuer à ignorer une partie de leur clientèle potentielle ?" ( Mais cà, c'est une autre histoire et peut-ête un autre thread   )

 

[OFF]Je crois simplement qu'aujourd'hui en France et peut-être ailleurs, on a de moins en moins la notion de ce qu'est un client contrairement à la fameuse expression "le client est roi". Je ne parle pas que des constructeurs hardware en informatique, mais je trouve au contraire que ça se voit beaucoup dans pas mal de domaine ou il y a offre et demande. Il n'y a plus de clients il y a maintenant des "cibles"[/OFF]Last edited by Adrien on Fri Jan 27, 2006 12:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

[OFF]Ben perso, j'ai trouvé ma carte chez Boulanger (mais je l'avais également vu à la Fnac). Par contre, elle n'existait pas dans d'autre magasin style Darty.

Mais il est vrai que la plupart de magasins se cantonnent à quelques marques "réputés" : par exemple à Cora, pour le wifi, ils n'avaient que du linksys (routeur, carte pcmcia, carte pci, dongle usb etc.), à Darty s'était du netgear etc.

Je pense qu'ils font cela pour assurer la "compatibilité" des matériels qu'ils vendent (alors que bon, un standard respecté doit être compatible avec tous les matériels) du fait qu'ils s'adressent à un public néophyte (et que bien souvent les vendeurs le sont aussi   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Pour finir (et vous charrier un peu), il existe à Lyon un magasin proposant quasiment tout ce qui existe sur le net : ldlc.   :Twisted Evil:  [/OFF]

ps : je vais marquer ce thread comme étant résolu. Je changerai éventuellement son status si je recontre des problèmes de stabilité.

Encore merci à tous,

Enjoy !

----------

